# Escapee Live Food? No Problem!



## RFUK Beardies (May 28, 2011)

Hi, ive been implementing some 'traps' around the house incase of escapee food, the most tedious of these to catch, is the locust, horrible things. The best ways to catch most live food would be to 'lure' them out, and this post is to inform you on the many methods of doing so. For each one, you will need double sided sticky tape, crude i know, however effective! My favourite method is as follows: 

Gather a roll of sticky sided sticky tape.
Gather a saucer and/or a plate.
Tape the plate/saucer so it becomes completely covered. 
Chop some sour fruit like granny apples, lemon or grapefruit.
Place the fruit directly into the middle of the plate/saucer.
Spray the fruit with a bottle.
Wait for churping.
Catch him.


However, that is merely one method, many more can be implemented, such as doing the same mentioned above but using an enclosed area or a shoe box, the shoe box method is the best and is as follows:


Gather your trusty sticky tape.
Gather a shoe box.
Gather some fruit, such as a full diced apple
Place the apple into the box and spread it about on the floor of the box.
Tape the top of the box, leaving a gap between the fruit and the tape.
If done correctly this will create an illusion to the cricket.
When the cricket jumps onto the box attempting to get the fruit it will be stopped by the layer of tape.
Listen for chirping ect.
Check the box and catch him!
Enjoy a cricket free house!

I Will Update The Thread In The Morning With Around 3 New Methods.

_Embrace The Vivarium._


----------



## RFUK Beardies (May 28, 2011)

Just nailed 2 of em, effective!


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

Good ideas and tips there although i rarely get escapes.


----------



## RFUK Beardies (May 28, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Nice 

But

4 cats do jut fine :2thumb:


----------



## amyjl (Feb 21, 2010)

Nodders said:


> Nice
> 
> But
> 
> 4 cats do jut fine :2thumb:


i second this. it also works as excercise for the cats batting them around lol :2thumb:


----------



## toolrthebest (Jan 16, 2011)

*never ever had an escalpee*

am I the only one that has never had anything escape !!!!!!!


----------



## RFUK Beardies (May 28, 2011)

yes, you are the only person :notworthy:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Nodders said:


> Nice
> 
> But
> 
> 4 cats do jut fine :2thumb:


 ye one of my cats loves chasing a good chunky locust lol


----------



## thunder_cat (Feb 19, 2011)

you may think you've never had an escapee but i thought so too until i started hearing chirping one night when the box was meant to be the opposite end of the house....


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

great tips  thankyou :2thumb:


----------



## reddishsmudge (May 14, 2011)

Nodders said:


> Nice
> 
> But
> 
> 4 cats do jut fine :2thumb:



i wish, ive got 6 cats and they sit staring at the crickets watching them but if a cricket escapes, the cats run quicker than i do


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

Haha, think I'll book mark this thread.

My OH will go crazy if she finds about any escaping in the house and wouldnt be able to sleep, she hates bugs!

She can't even have the cricket keeper on her lap without looking like she is going to faint LOL


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

i use cockroach traps and stick a bit of jam on it or a piece of fruit


----------



## RFUK Beardies (May 28, 2011)

well thanks guys! This was my FIRST thread ^^ :2thumb:


----------

